# Overdrive



## Username123 (Aug 8, 2021)

anyone have any suggestions for a light to medium gain overdrive? I need an overdrive that can get that lovely edge of breakup tone, and a little beyond that. It needs to be able to pull its weight enough, because I am not building an overdrive and then a boost because the overdrive is too mild! It also can't be to aggressive, so one that is not primarily in higher gain territory, because I just built a distortion pedal. It also needs to not be overly complex, but also doesn't need to be dirt simple. Some extra control would be appreciated, but I don't need an Eqd palisades for instance.


----------



## jubal81 (Aug 8, 2021)

Mojito


----------



## Username123 (Aug 8, 2021)

I have heard a little about that pedal. What does it sound like?


----------



## Robert (Aug 8, 2021)

One of my favorites right now is the Chauffeur, but that might be a little more complex than you're looking for.


----------



## jubal81 (Aug 8, 2021)

Username123 said:


> I have heard a little about that pedal. What does it sound like?


It's exactly what youre describing. It'd also be handy to know what guitar and amp you play, because ODs vary on EQ profiles, which make a huge difference. 
Prince/King of tone would be smoother and just as flexible.
Mojito's breakup sounds a bit raunchier and more amp like.
If you want a Mid-focus push, the Klone is popular for a reason.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 8, 2021)

I think the Mach 1 may be what you want.









						Mach 1 Overdrive - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Greer Lightspeed Overdrive




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## spi (Aug 8, 2021)

Nostradoomus said:


> I think the Mach 1 may be what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I came to suggest the Mach 1 as well.

Another option is the BluesBreaker.  There's also many BB-based derivatives that tweak or improve on that circuit.  Pro-10 Blue Channel, Pauper, Glory Hole, or King's Hand, or a few others I'm probably forgetting (a BB is a popular circuit to modify).


----------



## Shaggyvs (Aug 8, 2021)

It's cliché, but I really like the Kliché Mini. It does for me exactly what you described in your post. I also agree with @jubal81, your guitar and amp setup will make a difference in what might work best for you.


----------



## Username123 (Aug 8, 2021)

jubal81 said:


> It's exactly what youre describing. It'd also be handy to know what guitar and amp you play, because ODs vary on EQ profiles, which make a huge difference.
> Prince/King of tone would be smoother and just as flexible.
> Mojito's breakup sounds a bit raunchier and more amp like.
> If you want a Mid-focus push, the Klone is popular for a reason.


The guitar I play is basically a gretsch duo get with double cutaway. It has blacktop filtertron pickups. I don't use any impressive amps or even good amps. All I have is a roland cube and a peavey tube amp.
Amp like sounds nice. The smoother overdrive also sounds nice!


----------



## Username123 (Aug 8, 2021)

Robert said:


> One of my favorites right now is the Chauffeur, but that might be a little more complex than you're looking for.


Thanks for the suggestion! Looks a little complex for someone my level...


----------



## Username123 (Aug 8, 2021)

Nostradoomus said:


> I think the Mach 1 may be what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





spi said:


> I came to suggest the Mach 1 as well.
> 
> Another option is the BluesBreaker.  There's also many BB-based derivatives that tweak or improve on that circuit.  Pro-10 Blue Channel, Pauper, Glory Hole, or King's Hand, or a few others I'm probably forgetting (a BB is a popular circuit to modify).


The mach 1 interests me. Seems like a pretty simple circuit. What does it sound like? Also the bluesbreaker seems to be a pretty great circuit!


----------



## spi (Aug 8, 2021)

Username123 said:


> The mach 1 interests me. Seems like a pretty simple circuit. What does it sound like? Also the bluesbreaker seems to be a pretty great circuit!


Check out demos for the Lightspeed on youtube to get ideas of what they sound like.


----------



## music6000 (Aug 8, 2021)

Mach 1 = Lightspeed = Great !!!


----------



## Username123 (Aug 8, 2021)

Listened to some of the lightspeed demos. Sounds pretty amazing! I will definitely put that on the list!


----------



## Username123 (Aug 8, 2021)

Also listened to the king of tone demo. Not sure if I'm up for building that one yet though... maybe the prince of tone, or the standard bluesbreaker. The King of tone sounded great though. That lightspeed one sounded pretty amazing. It might be the one.


----------



## tcpoint (Aug 8, 2021)

I have 5 suggestions: the Chauffeur, the Southern Belle, The Phoenix ultra (a three knob zen), the Dude and the madbean Laureate.  All top notch low to medium gain overdrives.  The Southern Belle and the Phoenix are super easy builds.


----------



## jubal81 (Aug 8, 2021)

Username123 said:


> Also listened to the king of tone demo. Not sure if I'm up for building that one yet though... maybe the prince of tone, or the standard bluesbreaker. The King of tone sounded great though. That lightspeed one sounded pretty amazing. It might be the one.


Gotta be careful around here when it comes to dirt builds...


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 8, 2021)

tcpoint said:


> The Phoenix ultra (a three knob zan)


I don’t think the extra knob complicates stuff too much, and it gives it more versatility. I’d suggest the zen instead. 

But wow, I didn’t know about that circuit. That guy is ridiculous.

Edit: if you end up choosing the zen, don’t get terribly hung up on the IC. There are many that’ll work just fine.


----------



## tcpoint (Aug 8, 2021)

Not a fan of the Vertex hype but for me the Phoenix is a Zen with the voice knob hard-wired to the sweet spot.  I always like getting rid of a knob, if I can.  But, agreed, you can't go wrong with a Zen drive.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 10, 2021)

Chop Shop.

For me it carves out the perfect balance between edge-of-break-up and not too aggressive, by trimming the Sag and not slashing the gain too much. Might not make the cut depending on how you slice "medium-gain".


----------



## HamishR (Aug 10, 2021)

The Mammal is simple and sounds great. Works well with my Duo Jets.


----------



## Grubb (Aug 10, 2021)

Username123 said:


> Also listened to the king of tone demo. Not sure if I'm up for building that one yet though... maybe the prince of tone, or the standard bluesbreaker. The King of tone sounded great though. That lightspeed one sounded pretty amazing. It might be the one.


You cannot go wrong with a Lightspeed. I've got a build in the planning stage that is a Southern Belle (which is really just a Mach 1/Lightspeed with an additional hard clipping stage) into a straight Mach 1 with order switching between the two and selectable diodes on the Belle. Just need to complete my current projects - too many ideas and not enough free time 😂


----------



## Coda (Aug 11, 2021)

I use a Dirty Little Secret for OD…and I don’t use it all that much.


----------



## fig (Aug 11, 2021)

Coda said:


> I use a Dirty Little Secret for OD…and I don’t use it all that much.


Not talking eh? We have ways....


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 13, 2021)

Fuchsia.  Very versatile.  Build the 5-knob version.


----------



## mdc (Aug 13, 2021)

A +1 for the chop shop, great li'l box.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Aug 13, 2021)

mdc said:


> A +1 for the chop shop, great li'l box.


Yes, built one for a friend and he loves it. And The Modèle B has been a mainstay on my board for the last 3 years


----------

